# looking to upgrade



## mike4387 (Sep 8, 2011)

Im a little new to the forum so hello all. I just purchased my goat about 4 months ago and and now looking at some upgrades for it. I wanna start out with mabe a good cam and possible a good intake filter, just was looking at some advice on the how to bump the power up to about 450 and not spend to much money to start out with. car is an 06 with ls2. plan to supercharge down the road but am mainly looking for a starting point now, if someone thinks i should go in a different directions to get to 450 let me know im all ears. 
thanks, mike


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

There isn't going to be an economical way. It's either heads, cam, headers, and tune or f/i and tune. I'd start f/i this way you can add a matching cam and heads when the pocket book allows. If you get a f/i cam and heads now, you'll be disappointed with the performance in the meantime.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

He's right. If you start out in one direction you'll be changing most of those parts again if you go FI. Pick one and do it. BTW are you talking 450 crank rated HP (like it's 400 crank now) or 450 rear wheel HP? There's a big difference.


----------



## mike4387 (Sep 8, 2011)

thats understandable, was looking to get it around 450 whp, i guess stock they are probably ratad about about what 360 at the wheels. I guess i will just start out of an f/i for the time being, done some research on the headers and cams. If i just slapped a supercharger on it now what are some problems that i would have assuming i got the car tuned and everything setup up properly?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

mike4387 said:


> If i just slapped a supercharger on it now what are some problems that i would have assuming i got the car tuned and everything setup up properly?


Bald tires and rubber stuck to the rear fenders. Roots blowers are fun for a dd and reliable.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

What he ^ said. You really should beef up the drive train if you go over 400 RWHP or you'll be doing that in steps after as many tows. BTW LS2s on an honest dyno put out about +- 340 RWHP depending on if it's an auto or stick.


----------



## mike4387 (Sep 8, 2011)

yeah that was the one thing i figured would fail first would be the drivetrain. Car is still faster stock than my turboed sr20


----------

